# Tips and Tricks Request: Paint off of cement / concrete



## CGofMP (Feb 23, 2005)

Am doing the exterior painting on the house and had a half dollar sized blob of paint (bullseye 123 primer) get by me.... 

Am looking for a way to completely remove it from the concrete. 

Any tips and tricks?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Put a soaking wet rag on it, and cover with a brick, or something heavy enough to keep it in contact with the paint. Let sit a half-hour or so. Then scrub it with a wire brush, and having a hose running on it as you brush can't hurt either.
BTW, go do it now. The sooner, the better.


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks pro... sadly this one got by me for a few days.... 

I wonder if I'll ever get it out.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

In extreme cases, lacquer thinner can work.
If you really want to strip it off, MEK.
But be careful with that stuff, it can get ugly.


----------



## MasterStrokes (Sep 18, 2005)

You could sand blast that sucker off with a small air tool and right attachment. Better yet get all artsy fartsy about it and faux finish the drip to look like the rest of the concrete.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Pro, I have resisted mentioning commercial solvents on this site, you may want to include a disclaimer like Grumpy does.

I would use Methyel Etheyl Keytone as an absolute last resort. I work with a lot of bad stuff in the marine business and MEK is at the top of the list. If you feel that this is your last resort, follow EVERY direction in it's use. This stuff is at the top of scary and carcinogens.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 22, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Pro, I have resisted mentioning commercial solvents on this site, you may want to include a disclaimer like Grumpy does.
> 
> I would use Methyel Etheyl Keytone as an absolute last resort. I work with a lot of bad stuff in the marine business and MEK is at the top of the list. If you feel that this is your last resort, follow EVERY direction in it's use. This stuff is at the top of scary and carcinogens.


That said. What do you guys think about Muriatic acid for paint on concrete? I have used it in combination with a wire brush and even diluted I get pretty good results.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Humble Abode said:


> ... Muriatic acid for paint on concrete? I have used it in combination with a wire brush... I get pretty good results.


Me too
My mason buddy turned me on to it
I don't use it alot (I'm very neat) but have used it with success


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 23, 2005)

thanks for the insight guys. MEK sounds a bit over my head... I'm also very conservative for things like this. (yea okay call me an alternate word for a kittycat if you like.)

Most appreciate the insight guys.

I'll revist MEK if nothing else works. 

Aso for the disclaimers, I understand the need for them, but refraining from offering more radical solutions because of that troubles me some. Sometimes the only ting that WILL work is a mortar or a flame thrower.


----------



## r0ckd (Jan 12, 2006)

You can always use a power washer to remove the paint chip. These can usually be rented from a tool rental place. This may be a less chemical way to go about this problem. However, this can also leave a light mark on your concrete. 
Be careful with the power washer, don't get too close an chip the concrete.

Hope this helps,
Dan


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 23, 2005)

Old thread but I should have followed up on it.

It turns out I was concerned over very little.... When I finished the project and started cleaning up I was actually able to remove the spots with my buck knife.... It just peeled away. I got lucky.

One area I had a split in the drop cloth had the tiny dots ya get from roller spinning.. THAT stuff never came off... Its not visible excep t if you really look for it so I'm not so concerned.

The pressure washing is an excellent idea. I used that on some bricks and got off the last painter's screw ups with ease.


----------



## mary3267 (Apr 2, 2011)

*lots of paint on concrete*

I have a poured concrete front step/porch and concrete window sills that were painted grey by previous owner. Well about 30% of it is flaking off. A putty knife is taking the flakes off, wire brush doesn't do anything really. I want to take the paint off and put on that stuff you can put on with a trowel or roller, I can't remember what it's called. I don't really want to use chemicals if I can help it. But I don't know if a pressure washer or sandblasting is the answer either. Any advice?


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Dynamite. Short of a professional blast or chemical strippers, there's not much of an option. Are you sure the stuff you can't think of can't be put over a prepared paint surface? Check with the manufacturer.


----------

